# Mercedes-Benz GLK



## Dota2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi guys,one question,I'm driving benz glk for uber,how come it only allow me driving uberpool and Uberx for this car?nned help plz!


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Wtf and I though I was crazy driving my 40k car for uber.

Shit I hope u get in XL or fancy category


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Won't qualify for XL (no third row in the GLK)
However once you've given a certain number of rides and maintained a certain driver rating they can add select on but you'll probably have to ask for it on the first car .

I believe it's

4.9 Rating after 25 rides
4.8 Rating after 50 rides
4.7 rating after 100 rides

Basically they want to make sure you're not a moron before they allow you to accept Select pings 

Once you qualify for select once they automatically add it on cars you add to your profile


----------



## Dota2 (Oct 1, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Won't qualify for XL (no third row in the GLK)
> However once you've given a certain number of rides and maintained a certain driver rating they can add select on but you'll probably have to ask for it on the first car .
> 
> I believe it's
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

UberDezNutz , I drive Select (2011 and 2008 Mercedes ML) from the very first Day I signed up.
No rides needed.
Uber or Lyft.

The Glk is Select approved.
Perhaps OP didn't update his App, to select the correct Rides.
Tap on "Edit Trip preference"
Then, un-check the UberX/Pool option.
You should be on Select only.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> UberDezNutz , I drive Select (2011 and 2008 Mercedes ML) from the very first Day I signed up.
> No rides needed.
> Uber or Lyft.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's market specific on the requirements in Denver you have to have a minimum of 25 rides to do select. I Started in a BMW 335 and I remember I had to do 25 rides and keep my rating over 4.9 before they would add select but when I added my Lincoln, Audi and Explorer they were all automatic


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> I'm guessing it's market specific on the requirements in Denver you have to have a minimum of 25 rides to do select. I Started in a BMW 335 and I remember I had to do 25 rides and keep my rating over 4.9 before they would add select but when I added my Lincoln, Audi and Explorer they were all automatic


Now that is very interesting, and somehow...makes sense.
I guess they don't care anymore, lol.

Btw, I can't believe they have the Mercedes C-Class as a Select Vehicle.
And the 3-Series BMW.
Or the Audi A3.

Might as well add the Prius.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Now that is very interesting, and somehow...makes sense.
> I guess they don't care anymore, lol.
> 
> Btw, I can't believe they have the Mercedes C-Class as a Select Vehicle.
> ...


The prius is in some markets , I agree while I love my Twin Turbo I6 3 series but those back seats are pathetic . I threw bigger turbos on it and now it's my weekend track car . The 2013 and newer 3 series back seats are actually pretty decent in space , but they suck as far as handling and engine

My audi is the AllRoad A4 which has good room in the back not amazing .

They still have the ride and rating requirement in Denver as I signed up a driver not too long ago and he had to get those 25 rides done first


----------



## Dota2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> UberDezNutz , I drive Select (2011 and 2008 Mercedes ML) from the very first Day I signed up.
> No rides needed.
> Uber or Lyft.
> 
> ...


I don't see select,only pool and x


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Dota2 said:


> I don't see select,only pool and x


DId you ask them to add it ?? 
Have you completed the required number of rides your market requires ??
Is your rating high enough for your markets requirements ??


----------



## Dota2 (Oct 1, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> DId you ask them to add it ??
> Have you completed the required number of rides your market requires ??
> Is your rating high enough for your markets requirements ??


I will try,tank you


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I'm guessing it's market specific on the requirements in Denver you have to have a minimum of 25 rides to do select. I Started in a BMW 335 and I remember I had to do 25 rides and keep my rating over 4.9 before they would add select but when I added my Lincoln, Audi and Explorer they were all automatic


How much is bmw sucking dry in oil change cost? 90-120 here.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> How much is bmw sucking dry in oil change cost? 90-120 here.


Mine cost me $45 I buy my own oil and filters and a local place rotates my tires as well as changes my oil for $15 oil and filter cost me just under $30 since I have it on auto ship with Amazon prime so I get it discounted nicely I also use the same oil in my Audi, Explorer Sport and a Lincoln mkz (I do a small turo fleet also) if your bmw is turbocharged look into Rotella T6 synthetic oil best oil there is for the price. Turbo cars love it reduces oil temps and consumption


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

WettDreams :
https://uberpeople.net/threads/save-money-why-not-do-your-own-oil-change.200966/page-2#post-3020011


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I drive a 2014 RR Phantom, still trying to get them to add it as a select.

You peeps need to stop dumping miles into uberx, hot damn. What is depreciation on that glk? 20 cents/mile? 30?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds expensive. I bet you wear full on suit with shinny shoes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I drive a 2014 RR Phantom, still trying to get them to add it as a select.
> 
> You peeps need to stop dumping miles into uberx, hot damn. What is depreciation on that glk? 20 cents/mile? 30?


20 cents a mile depreciation is a new prius lol


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

his city probably doesn't have uber select. Uber Select is only avialable in 10 cities.

what year is your glk? is it your car needs to be 2010 or newer.


----------

